# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Как покрасить кабину?

## Carrey

Возник вопрос - как по возможности аккуратно и качественно (без подтёков и непрокрасов, тонким слоем, не нарушая чёткий рельеф) прокрасить всяческую мелочёвку на смоляных кабинах (рукоятки, рычажки, кнопочки, ободки индикаторов, таблички, шланги, головки болтов и т.д.)? Изучил спецлитературу, конкретных способов не нашёл, банальный тезис: тонкая кисть & твёрдая рука, нитрой/эмалями не разбавляя по задутой акрилом базе. Я попробовал - не комильфо. На воспалённый ум приходят бредни о задувании кнопок акрилом через продырявленную и наложенную на панели маску. Конкретный случай - Tornado 1/48 от НеОмега.

Кто как делает (желательно - с фото результата)?

----------


## Nazar

Я все крашу тонкими кистями, обычно акрилом сверху на эмаль.

----------


## Carrey

Удаётся ли полностью прокрасить цилиндрик кнопочки, не залезая на панель?
Задувая эмалями Тесторс, не удаётся тонкое покрытие, слой краски замыливает приятно резкие смоляные грани мелочёвки. Акрил как база - нормально. Мобыть попробовать Хамброл на лёгком 648?

----------


## Nazar

> Удаётся ли полностью прокрасить цилиндрик кнопочки, не залезая на панель?


Удается с помощью так называемой третьей руки и линзы
http://www.shipmodeling.ru/shop/cate...1/product/3268





> Задувая эмалями Тесторс, не удаётся тонкое покрытие, слой краски замыливает приятно резкие смоляные грани мелочёвки. Акрил как база - нормально. Мобыть попробовать Хамброл на лёгком 648?


Я Тесторсом вообще не пользуюсь, она мне как-то сразу не понравилась.
Обычно грунтую Тамией, в основной цвет задуваю либо Тамией, либо Ганзой, либо Аканом. В принципе другими красками и не пользуюсь практически.

----------


## Carrey

Как-то так:


Ещё фоты.

----------


## Carrey

Насухо сложенная птица целиком:

Остальные фоты - там же. Думаю, каким цветом контейнер красить - белым или чёрным. Исторические фото подтверждают оба варианта.

----------


## Kasatka

Задуваю, потом крашу тонкой кисточкой тамиевским акрилом. Там где краска подтекла на панель я поправляю жидко разведенной краской цвета панели.



Carrey, для показа фоток своего Торнадо лучше создать отдельную тему в другом разделе.

----------


## Carrey

Кистерить-поправлять - это понятно, пробовал, и это мне не вполне нравится, ибо неимоверно трудозатратно и кропотливо ("много букв - не осилил"). На Торнадо обкатал ноу-хау: фломастеры (non-xylene). Одно плохо - блестит слишком, разве что попробовать поверх матовым лаком прыснуть. А вот что хорошо - даже у мартышки получится не напачкать, всё очень аккуратно. Буду думать дальше. Есть мысль разобраться, как именно НеОмега, Aires и проч. делают мастер-модели кабин, и пробовать лепить подобным образом, задувая детальки разных цветов до их сборки воедино - тогда будет и просто, и аккуратно.
Торнаду покажу в отдельной новой ветке, когда будет чего показывать. Пока только первые шаги, мобыть переделать чего?

----------


## Kasatka

Показать нечего, а вопросы уже пошли =)

----------

